# Angel fish spawning



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

My koi angel fish is spawning. So hopefully in a week I will have some new fry.  I have only had them 2 weeks. The other pair are busy cleaning there tank. So hopefully they spawn soon too.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

congrats on your angels spawning! What other fish are in the tank, besides the other pair of angels?


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

I only have the two angels in the tank. Unfortunately this morning the eggs are gone. They ate them. The female only laid about maybe 40. I read that sometimes they will do this if the male is not ready and lay more in a couple days. They are both still busy cleaning. So I hope so. The member I got them from actually had fry from them. So still waiting. I will update when it happens again. So first spawn exciting as it was. No sucess. I also still have my other pair so hopefully I have fry within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

if the other pair of angels are in a separate tank then you will not have any problem raising the fry. the angels take very good care of their young and they will lay eggs again you can count on that. Mine lay eggs like clockwork every two weeks! they regularly make it to free swimming fry before the predators in the tank manage to pick them off. 

Have fun and keep us posted! Take some picks of the parents and the tank!


----------



## fuzzysocks (Dec 8, 2010)

I've found that the color of the surface that the angels lay eggs on makes a big difference in determining whether or not the eggs will be eaten. One of my mated pairs consistently eats the eggs when they're laid on a beige magnetic glass cleaner. If the eggs are laid on a java fern leaf or the back wall of the tank (where there's lots of algae), the parents don't eat them.

I try to be fairly aggressive with my water changes before the parents lay eggs. If the eggs are laid near the water line, it becomes impossible to do a water change even if it's badly needed.

Good luck!


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*new spawn*

My second has been better. I waited till today before posting about it. So exicted I have made it to free swimming stage! We have angel fry! So we seperate the parents in about 7 more days right? I'm so exited. This has been the coolest thing Ive ever personally seen. The way the parents look after the eggs. So I'm hoping I can manage to have some sucess with this spawn.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome! It's so fun to watch!
Good luck!
Keep us posted - maybe some pics


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

get yourself a pack of "firstbites" to feed the fry with Congrats! it's lots of fun to watch these guys grow and take shape 

post some pics when you get a chance!


----------

